# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  suất ngoại giao duy nhất liền kề Louis City Đại Mỗ

## ailopdiu

Quý anh chị đang có nhu cầu tìm kiếm một căn liền kề, biệt thự. Với mong muốn luôn mua được giá tốt nhất, và cơ hội tăng giá cao nhất khi bán lại để có lợi nhuận cao nhất.

Xin gửi đến quý anh chị thông tin hợp tác các suất ngoại giao.
Liền kề, biệt thự diện tích từ 90 - 235m2.
Hình thức mua bán: hợp đồng góp vốn.
SỐ lượng căn hộ: 08 căn liền kề và biệt thự.

Louis City có tổng diện tích 30ha nằm trên vị trí đắc địa vào bậc nhất phía Tây Hà Nội, cách Trung tâm Hội nghị Quốc gia và siêu thị Big C chưa đầy 3km, cách trục đường Lê Văn Lương kéo dài ở phía Tây 1,5km.
Một quần thể kiến trúc khép kín và sang trọng, một hình mẫu không gian kiến trúc lý tưởng của tương lai.

Liên hệ thông tin đầu tư mua bán: 0912 986 686

liền kề louis city - biệt thự louis city

----------


## trungtam9

*TRUNG TÂM BẢO HÀNH LÒ VI SÓNG TẠI TPHCM – LÒ VIBA TẠI TPHCM*

*gọi* *trạm bảo hành sửa chữa :** 0934082768 . * 

*Đc trụ sở chính :**221 /66/52 vườn lài* *, phú  thọ hòa , tân phú.*

*Đc : 340  phan văn hớn, đt : 0866838160* *, để được tư vấn kiểm tra và báo giá thu mua sửa chữa tại các quận huyện phcmt .*

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba huyện hoc mon ,Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *Samsung** tại tphcm ,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *toshiba** tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *electrolux* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba huyện hoc mon ,Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *hitachi* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *sanyo* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *daewoo** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *sharp** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba huyện hoc mon ,Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *panasonic** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *gl**tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *natitonal** tại tphcm* *,  * 

*trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa* *lò viba* *Mitsubishi* *tại tphcm* *,  * 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba huyện hoc mon ,Trung tâm bảo hành** sửa chữa* *lò viba* *media* *tại tphcm* *,  * 



*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba huyện hoc mon ,Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *Samsung** tại tphcm ,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *toshiba** tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *electrolux* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *hitachi* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba huyện hoc mon ,Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *sanyo* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *daewoo** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *sharp** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *panasonic** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *gl**tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *natitonal** tại tphcm* *,  * 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba huyện hoc mon ,trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa* *lò vi sóng* *Mitsubishi* *tại tphcm* *,  * 

*Trung tâm bảo hành** sửa chữa* *lò vi sóng* *media* *tại tphcm* *,  * 



*TRẠM BẢO HÀNH CÒN CÓ THÊM DỊCH VỤ SỮA CHỮA TẠI NHÀ Ở CÁC QUẬN HUYỆN TPHCM* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba huyện hoc mon ,**sửa máy giặt , sửa tủ lạnh , sửa máy nước uống nóng lạnh , sửa máy* *tắm* *nước nóng , sửa lò viba , sửa lò vi sóng* *, * *sửa chữa máy hút bụi ,* *sửa máy lọc không khí , sửa máy*

----------

